# [new install] All'avvio il monitor si spegne

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... ho deciso di reinstallare gentoo dopo qualche anno e ho un piccolo problema. In sostanza, appena faccio il boot della nuova installazione, appena comincia a processare gli eventi di udev il monitor si spegne... la cosa strana è che lo stesso problema me lo da il dvd live di gentoo e addirittura il cd live dell'ultima ubuntu... tant'è vero che ho ho dovuto installare gento a mano con il cd minimal. Secondo voi è un problema dei driver video? Ho installato il driver nouveau avendo una nvidia 8500... cercando sul forum non ho trovato nulla di simile... qualcuno ha qualche esperienza riguardo questo problema? Sapete se ci sono problemi di compatibilità con questi driver e la 8500?

----------

## djinnZ

non ho nvidia e sono troppo pigro per documentarmi ma sicuramente è un problema di configurazione del driver video sbagliato o dell'uscita video predefinita del genere, anzichenò, risoluzione ballorda e non suppoortata, cosa che su ati kms si risolve usando il parametro di linea di comando video= (che può esser impostato direttamemnte nella conf del kernel tramite l'apposita voce nella sezione del processore, anzichenò)

----------

## ReDirEct__

ciao e grazie per la risposta... comunque si, anche io ho pensato sia una questioni di parametri della linea di comando del kernel, ma le ho provate tutto... ho aggiunto l'opzione video a grub ma il video si spegne in ogni caso... sul wiki di nouveau dice di controllare se esiste una riga del genere "TMDS table revision x.y not currently supported" nei log del kernel, ma ho controllato e non c'è quindi la mia scheda è sicuramente supportata, anche perchè il log dice " Deteceted an NV50 generation card"... ho cercato un pò ovunque. Un tizio che diceva di inserire la riga "option noagp=1" al file nouveau.conf per risolvere... ma nemmeno così andava... qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere? Per ora ho attivato il modulo nvidia e disabilitato il modeset da grub... sto installando gnome e vorrei fare un aprova per vedere se almeno X e gnome partono con nouveau... se partono vuol dire che è solo un problema di frambuffer... allora la penso che usero i driver vesa ammesso che si possa fare... attendo notizie..

EDIT: giusto per completezza... esco dalla scheda video dalla DVI con un adattatore perchè il cavo è vga, e quindi al monitor è attaccato con la vga... secondo voi può essere questo? Per l'opzione video ho usato questa: video=DVI-I-1:1280x1024-24@85... ho provato a cambiare la risoluzione a 1024x768 e anche il refresh mettendone uno più basso (75) ma niente da fare... E' lo stesso usare questa opzione in grub anzicchè compilarla nel kernel come mi hai detto?

----------

